# The Best Turkey Stuffing Recipe?



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

It's that time again, and I thought I would check with all of you PFF'r'zzzz to see if somebody could come up with the all time best in Turkey Stuffing Recipe's. I've been happily single since 92, and a lil burned out on Stove Top, and the standard bag stuff. I know it's all a preference of taste, but lets hear what the pro's have to say. Thanks in advance! T


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

depends on what you like, i do an oyster stuffing, a shrimp and smoked sausage, a cornbread andouille and sweet corn stuffing, a traditional cornbread stuffing, i do an italian sausage and herb stuffing, crawfish and sausage stuffing, cheddar cheese and jalopeno stuffing, my traditonal cornbread stuffing is a long family secret along with my italian sausage stuffing my great grandmother from Sicily would come out of the ground and kill me if i gave up that recipie so let me know which one you are interested in. Some i stuff turkeys with some i just bake and have on the side.


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

Funny you mention this. Wife and I were talking yesterday, and we were going to do my moms stuffing recipe for the family gathering at our house. When we were done, we ordered it from picadilly to be picked up Wednesday. 

So this year our stuffing recipe is as follows:



1 phone call to picadilly

1/2 gallon of gas to get there and back

$20.00 for 3 quarts of dressing.







Mark


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mark, I can always depend on you for the help,, THANXXXX!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOL That's probably what I should do, BUT, with the other suggestion, they ALL sound great. I am looking for a traditional stuffing that I can cook in a separate pan. I am not a huge fan of digging for my meal.... A basic but full proof traditional Southern dressing would be great, a little *lagniappe* is not out of the question either............ Thanks in advance......... T


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Something different: old french recipe (side dish). Ground beef, ground pork, mashed spuds, crackers, celery, onion, sage, pepper. baked as a casserole. Who needs turkey!


----------



## AquaBlue22 (Sep 28, 2007)

<SPAN class=bodytext>Sage, Sausage and Apple Dressing: 
16-ounce bag stuffing cubes 
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, plus more for greasing the pan and topping 
1 pound fresh sage sausage, casing removed 
1 medium onion, chopped 
2 cooking apples, such as Gravenstein, Rome, or Golden Delicious, peeled, cored, and chopped 
1 to 2 ribs celery with leaves, chopped 
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt 
3 cups chicken broth, homemade or low-sodium canned 
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley 
1/2 cup walnut pieces, toasted (See Note) 
2 eggs, beaten <SPAN class=bodytext>Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 

Put the stuffing cubes in a large bowl and set aside. Butter a 3-quart casserole dish. 

Melt 2 tablespoons of butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the sausage and break up with a wooden spoon. Cook until it loses most of its pink color, but not so much that it's dry, about 5 minutes. Add the sausage and pan drippings to the stuffing cubes. Melt the remaining butter in the pan. Add the onion, apple, celery, and salt. Cook until the vegetables get soft, about 5 minutes. Add the broth and parsley and bring to a boil. 

Pour the vegetable mixture over the stuffing cubes and toss until evenly moistened. Mix in the walnuts and eggs. Loosely pack the dressing in the prepared pan and cook uncovered until the top forms a crust, about 40 minutes. Drizzle about 2 tablespoons of turkey pan drippings or melted butter over the top. Cook until the top is crisp and golden, about 20 minutes more. Set immediately or warm. 

Here's a recipe I got from the food network a couple of years ago, really good it your up for it:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW, Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx... I'm definantly up for it... Thanks so much for the time and the help. Will let you know how it turns out. Happy Thanksgiving to ya! T


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello all again. Thank you for the recipe AquaBlue22........... I followed those instructions (Doubled everything for a larger portion) and presented it with a smoked Turkey, and a smoked Boston Butt Port Roast, and it was the hit of the event.... 16 people present, and all agreed that it was the best dressing they have ever had..... Thanks so much for the time that it took to put that recipe together and get it posted..... I'm heading back to the house for another plate full. Tight lines to you! T


----------

